# Weird Movie Stuff.



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

"I speak severely to my boy, I beat him when he sneezes, for he can thoroughly enjoy the pepper when he pleases."
~The Dutchess, Alice in Wonderland~

You should find a quote, or anything else you can think of in a movie.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Anything said by the cheshire cat was pretty weird, or in "Deliverance" "hes got some purdy teeth aintee".


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 26, 2010)

"I always did like a man in a uniform. That one fits you grand. Why don't you come up sometime and see me? I'm home every evening."~Mae West, She Done Him Wrong

Who says there was no innuendo in movies from the 30s?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

"Vegeta, what is his power level?!"
"It's over NINE THOUSAAAAND!"
~Dragon Ball Z


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> "Vegeta, what is his power level?!"
> "It's over NINE THOUSAAAAND!"
> ~Dragon Ball Z



Its, "Vegeta,what does the scouter say about his power level?"
"IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAND!!!!"
"WHAT NINE THOUSAND? THERE'S NO WAY THAT CAN BE RIGHT!!! Grr, it must be broken, cuz there's NO WAY you're stronger than me."
___________________________

"The only to stop them is to destroy the infectees brains."
"Destroy their... brains?"
"Shoot them in the head." *click*
~Resident Evil: Degeneration


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

"So many strawberries, I have been eating them for days, and looks my skin is all silky smooth!... I want him to stop buying me strawberries."
Junjou Romantica


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

What does this have to do with videogames


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no idea, it got moved here for some reason, I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What does this have to do with videogames



This.  But oh well.

"I'm gonna fill a pillowcase... With a bunch of bars of soap, and beat the shit out of you."
-stepbrothers


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> This.  But oh well.
> 
> "I'm gonna fill a pillowcase... With a bunch of bars of soap, and beat the shit out of you."
> -stepbrothers


lol, never watched that movie... that quote makes me want to though...
"If everyone minded their own business the world would turn a whole lot faster than it does."
"That would not be a great advantage, since the days have twenty four hours"
~The Dutchess, and Alice~


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 26, 2010)

"the..."

a very shitty movie


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> "the..."
> 
> a very shitty movie


Well I suppose I shan't watch it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't lol


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have no idea, it got moved here for some reason, I was wondering the same thing...


 
Your Expert FurAffinity Mods At Work.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Your Expert FurAffinity Mods At Work.


Lovely, I think this would fair better in the "Off Topic" where it once was living happily.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> "Vegeta, what is his power level?!"
> "It's over NINE THOUSAAAAND!"
> ~Dragon Ball Z


 
Did ya get that out of your system? Good, because that has got to be the most over used, most irritating meme ever repeated.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Did ya get that out of your system? Good, because that has got to be the most over used, most irritating meme ever repeated.


Is there a point to this remark?
"Stop losing your temper! It's unbecoming."
~Alice~


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Is there a point to this remark?
> "Stop losing your temper! It's unbecoming."
> ~Alice~


 
Overused memes are irritating.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Overused memes are irritating.


I see, I will keep such an important thing in mind.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 27, 2010)

Personal favorite of mine:

Kid being held prisoner, brandishing secret weapon: "Stand back!"
Chief guard: "Is it... _atomic?"
_Kid: "Yes - _very_ atomic!"

- from "The 5,000 Fingers of Dr. T", made in 1953 back when everybody was paranoid over the you-know-what bomb...


----------



## Altamont (Feb 27, 2010)

"How's Annie? I have to brush my teeth. I have to brush my teeth.

*Smashes face against bathroom mirror after squeezing out a whole tube o' toothpaste*

How's Annie? How's Annie? How's Annie? HOW'S ANNIE? HAHAHA! HOW'S ANNIE! HOOH HAHAHAHA!"

The final lines of dialouge from David Lynch's TV series, Twin Peaks.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Altamont said:


> "How's Annie? I have to brush my teeth. I have to brush my teeth.
> 
> *Smashes face against bathroom mirror after squeezing out a whole tube o' toothpaste*
> 
> ...


Interesting,
"I have the Poooowerrrr! OF GREYSKULL!"
~He Man~


----------

